# My boa.



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Boa shed the other day so I snapped some better pics and finally decided to sift through them to see if there were any good ones. Found two, haha.

I really love this snake. He is SO docile it's unbelievable. I can poke him in the face, grab his head, etc. and there are NO issues. Not aggressive in the least. Very happy about that.

He eats once a week. Right now he's on rat fuzzies.

A shot that shows off his nice tail as he retreats back into his hide...








Head shot. Hangin' out on my hairy arm, haha...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm incredibly bored so I decided to fiddle a tad in photoshop and edited the first one so that it would only have the main elements to get rid of the paper towel bedding that's in the tank right now...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

And I did the other one too, just for fun.


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

nice boa... i love the way the head looks like... i've always wanted a boa... maybe one day after my kingsnake goes to snake heaven..


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

nice boa it's going to become a nice big snake some day!


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Very nice mettle...And its great to hear about how calm he is. We got a small CA boa at work and hes a mean little bugger.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Cool looking boa! Any idea on what size he will get to? Are you going to Montreal for the Reptile Expo?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Can't wait for him to grow into a nice big snake! I doubt he'll get huge - he comes from rather small lineage. He's third gen captive born and none of his known relatives topped 6' I don't think. And that's the females... This is a male, so there's a good chance he'll stay under 6'. Though I wouldn't complain if he doesn't.

Matty - When I worked at a pet store we had an rtb in at one point who was also a bit of a jerk. I cannot believe how docile this guy is. He's fantastic. I'm very pleased about that too, because it means he'll be very easy to deal with when older so long as I keep up with the handling.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

nice RTB i want one myself but got one snake no more room for another but yea my local pet store has one right now who is a meany but i know a guy who had 2 11 footer that were as nice as can be and the female used to sleep with him


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yikes. Letting an 11' snake coil up next to you and dozing off is just irresponsible and asking for trouble.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

lol, i rarely hold mine and he's pretty docile too.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

i hold mine 3-5 times a week and she is very, very tame, has always been this way. sit back and injoy, she will grow another foot and 2-3 times as thick before u know it, at least that happened to me.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Yikes. Letting an 11' snake coil up next to you and dozing off is just irresponsible and asking for trouble.


nah i have seen and held this snake and it is the most docile snake you will ever meet and chris the guy who has it is 32 and has had snakes and other reptiles sence he was 9 i mean you should see his house one room he has nothing but sh*t loads of reptiles his bedroom has fish tanks and a couple snakes and i mean i am surprised spca hasnt raded his house yet but trust me the snake would stay in the same spot all night long


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

nirvanarules1 said:


> Yikes. Letting an 11' snake coil up next to you and dozing off is just irresponsible and asking for trouble.


nah i have seen and held this snake and it is the most docile snake you will ever meet and chris the guy who has it is 32 and has had snakes and other reptiles sence he was 9 i mean you should see his house one room he has nothing but sh*t loads of reptiles his bedroom has fish tanks and a couple snakes and i mean i am surprised spca hasnt raded his house yet but trust me the snake would stay in the same spot all night long
[/quote]

I don't care how long he has had reptiles for. That's even MORE reason to say he's irresponsible. If he's owned snakes for that long he should know the potential dangers he sets himself up for sleeping with an 11' boa on the loose in his home. It's unwise, reckless and nothing you say will convince me otherwise. (Or any responsible reptile keeper for that matter.) No matter how docile this snake is you have to remember that IT IS A SNAKE. It is not a dog. It is not a cat. It has NO feelings for its owner. It operates off of instinct. It does not form emotional attachments to those that care for it. And all it takes is a quick strangling (and an 11' boa could easily go it) and this guy becomes another statistic and another area will most likely bylaw exotics, specifically snakes, ruining the hobby for many other people.

As for him having a ton of reptiles... So long as he keeps them in proper conditions and he is not violating any local laws there is no reason why something like the spca should be involved. I have yet to see a jurisdiction that puts a cap on the number of snakes you can own, for example, like they have for dogs and cats. If he is keeping them improperly and the animals aren't receiving the care that they need then he should be reported.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

Mettle said:


> Yikes. Letting an 11' snake coil up next to you and dozing off is just irresponsible and asking for trouble.


nah i have seen and held this snake and it is the most docile snake you will ever meet and chris the guy who has it is 32 and has had snakes and other reptiles sence he was 9 i mean you should see his house one room he has nothing but sh*t loads of reptiles his bedroom has fish tanks and a couple snakes and i mean i am surprised spca hasnt raded his house yet but trust me the snake would stay in the same spot all night long
[/quote]

I don't care how long he has had reptiles for. That's even MORE reason to say he's irresponsible. If he's owned snakes for that long he should know the potential dangers he sets himself up for sleeping with an 11' boa on the loose in his home. It's unwise, reckless and nothing you say will convince me otherwise. (Or any responsible reptile keeper for that matter.) No matter how docile this snake is you have to remember that IT IS A SNAKE. It is not a dog. It is not a cat. It has NO feelings for its owner. It operates off of instinct. It does not form emotional attachments to those that care for it. And all it takes is a quick strangling (and an 11' boa could easily go it) and this guy becomes another statistic and another area will most likely bylaw exotics, specifically snakes, ruining the hobby for many other people.

As for him having a ton of reptiles... So long as he keeps them in proper conditions and he is not violating any local laws there is no reason why something like the spca should be involved. I have yet to see a jurisdiction that puts a cap on the number of snakes you can own, for example, like they have for dogs and cats. If he is keeping them improperly and the animals aren't receiving the care that they need then he should be reported.
[/quote]
nah he keeps his reptiles in great shape he has had that 11 footer sence it was born but in delaware your only aloud to own native species of snakes without a permit and still the permit only allows you to own a snake up to 6 or 8 ft not sure and only aloud to have so many and he doesnt have a permit


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Well then, he's keeping the animals illegally. Best not to be running around the internet talking about it then.








For his sake and for the sake of the animals he keeps.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

hmm its ashame no one knows his name or where he lives


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

You never know what people do and do not know on the internet. Just saying.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Awsome boa Mettle


----------

